# My first Real Road Bike



## JAC526 (Jun 10, 2011)

I originally posted this in General but on Don4s advice I'm reposting it here.

This is my new z85. She's my first road bike. I couldn't be more excited. I picked her up less than a week ago.

I couldn't recommend this bike more. Absolutely great. The only thing lacking is the engine. Don4 told me that Superdave is the Felt Road Manager...Well I'd like to tip my hat to him and say thank you for making such a great bike.

You sir (Superdave) are the man.

Joe


----------



## davelikestoplay (May 27, 2010)

Sweet. I am in the market right now and that is one model I am looking at. Did you also test the f75? If so how would you compare them?


----------



## PBE (May 29, 2011)

Congrats! Awesome bike!


----------



## Dray3573 (Jun 22, 2010)

Buying my wife one next week. She is excited, I'm excited, we're all excited. She has been loving spin class and now wants to try her hand at road cycling. I would love her to join me next year for the Triple Bypass ride in CO. This bike is gonna look great up against my F5 .


----------



## JAC526 (Jun 10, 2011)

davelikestoplay said:


> Sweet. I am in the market right now and that is one model I am looking at. Did you also test the f75? If so how would you compare them?


I did not get the chance...they only had this bike and some bikes that were definitely out of my price range. I really can't say enough good things about the frame though. It is comfortable and responsive and all around really solid.


----------



## z85guy (Apr 25, 2011)

Congrats! Hope you enjoy it as much as I do mine!


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

very nice!!! You will love Felt bikes so much


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

JAC526 said:


> Don4 told me that Superdave is the Felt Road Manager...Well I'd like to tip my hat to him and say thank you for making such a great bike.
> 
> You sir (Superdave) are the man.
> 
> Joe


Joe,

I just pick a few of the parts that go on the bikes. It is our amazing engineering team, talented creative department, and our sales department's relentless pursuit to be the best bicycle offered in the industry at every price point.

To quote Teddy, "The credit belongs to the man who is actually in the arena..."

-SD


----------



## JAC526 (Jun 10, 2011)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Joe,
> 
> I just pick a few of the parts that go on the bikes. It is our amazing engineering team, talented creative department, and our sales department's relentless pursuit to be the best bicycle offered in the industry at every price point.
> 
> ...


I hear you on the Teddy quote but I don't think you give yourself enough credit. You are "in charge" right? Seriously though all you guys and gals at Felt are doing a great job.

Thanks again man.


----------



## lansingcycleguy (Apr 22, 2011)

Sweet. You'll love it. Hooked myself up with a Z5 this past May and L O V E it.

B-


----------



## jpaschal01 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sweet ride! I can say that because I just got the same bike 3 days ago. I'm loving mine too! Also my first road bike.



JAC526 said:


> I originally posted this in General but on Don4s advice I'm reposting it here.
> 
> This is my new z85. She's my first road bike. I couldn't be more excited. I picked her up less than a week ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## whi_tri (Jul 19, 2011)

That is indeed a very sweet ride! I test rode one on Friday with beautiful riding conditions (104 degrees, 100% humidity) and was very impressed with the ride quality and quickness. My wife has the ZW75 which is fairly similar except for carbon seat stays. She loves it, and you'll love your Z85, I have no doubt.

However on the recommendation of my wife, I bought something else. A feel another post coming on...


----------



## scottmallue (Jul 24, 2011)

Just bought my Z85 and am picking up next week. I went back and forth between the F85 and Z85 and honestly the sweet looks made me decide on the Z85 over the F85. I can't wait to pick it up on Friday and start riding a real bike!!!

It sure is a beautiful bike!


----------

